# Jörg Strehlow - Crypton Zander wieder lieferbar!!!



## Regentaucher (8. Februar 2006)

Hi Boardies,

ab sofort haben wir wieder die Crypton Zander von Jörg Strehlow für € 74,90 abzügl 5% Rabatt = € 71,15 und die Crypton Manie HM 280 für € 65,90 lieferbar. 

Preise sind incl. MwSt zzgl € 4,80 Transport (Ab 100 Euro frei Haus)

Zu den Ruten muss man nicht mehr viel sagen - ausser das es wahrscheinlich wenig vergleichbares zu diesem Preis auf dem Markt gibt#6 

Als BonBon bekommt noch jeder Boardie ein paar Kopytos mit Jighaken dazu. Bitte "Anglerboard" in die Lieferadresse dazu schreiben.

Zu sehen gibt es die Ruten hier:  http://www.angler-oase.de/ruten_crypton_zander_joerg_strehlow.htm

|wavey:


----------

